# Want Relief Cant Get It



## ibsjen2174 (May 4, 2013)

Hi I am Jennifer. Ive had IBS ever since 2006 when I took an antiobiotic for the first time in my life and it destroyed my stomach. I had IBS symptoms first for the first three years, and then got candida and battled that until i guess last year. Now I have IBS again and have no money to take care of myself the way i want.

I live with my parents. im 38 years old. i suffer from migraines from menustration and hormonal fluncutations so whenever I take excedrin, i have to be careful or my stomach goes off. the food around here is white bread, cookies, starches, things that all trigger ibs attacks sometimes, so its very hard on aday to day basis asking myself what i can handle on that day and what I cant. for me, carbs and too much of them cause problems. whats sad is that yesterday i was out with a friend i only get to see twice a month walking in nature. i had to take execedrin beforehand for a headache that was coming on and to make a little money, he had me clean his apartment. so i was fine until later in the day, but walking and moving around a lot really unfairly upsets my stomach and it started up later that night.

I take collodial silver when that happens and do Reiki on myself for up to two hours, sometimes three, and end up taking an Immodium a lot. I have cheap acidophilus and thats all i can do. last night, I lost it and cried for the first time in ages over this. Its hard to live a normal life when you feel like you cant do anything. I would love to juice and get natural vitamins in me, and take good probiotics again, but money is just not here. Obviously, any help anyone can give, product wise would be appreciated. what else can you do when you have nothing?


----------

